# 2 Days of Cleaning!!!!!



## SkyJawa (Apr 28, 2004)

Lots of flipping elbow grease, started at 12 yesterday and just finished! Polish is stuff from the states called Zaino - the results are quite remarkable - in the flesh its awesome 

Pics: 

Mood shot.....









Trying to be arty (trying ).........









Head on........









Another arty try........









Gotta love Midnight Purple........  









Mmmmmmmm reflections......... 









Last one........... 









Suffice to say the effort was worth it, very pleased with the results :smokin:


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

*very nice*

Interesting bonnet too.
I must say,as much as i like the GTR wheels, they dont suit Midnight Purple.
Still very nice though.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

I think you missed a spot 

Looks like the hard work was worth it, came up a treat. Mine will be getting the full works in a few weeks time - although mine won't be so tiring as I have some handy gadgets to take alot of the effort out


----------



## SkyJawa (Apr 28, 2004)

Paul, I really like them, though they are in need of refinishing and I'm toying with the idea of bronze like the Volk TE37's, think it would suit the MP more...............

Daz  LOL!! I must say, its a very impressive finish, but this Zaino stuff was a shed load more work than the old Autoglym Super Resin Polish I used to use! However, its a much better end result and no white dust!


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Zaino*

Have used Zaino several times, really good stuff, well worth the effort to get the car clean and shiny....


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Looks great  
Really brings out the purple


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Top effort. Paint looks mint.

Cya O!


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Scrubs up very well  awesome looking `33GTR :smokin:


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

Zaino also available in Europe


----------



## SkyJawa (Apr 28, 2004)

Cheers guys  Makes all the effort worth it!


----------



## Killer (Mar 14, 2005)

very shiny indeed. 

How long until some bird shits on it though


----------



## Guvna (Mar 14, 2005)

Very nice motor, lovely colour and I like those rims on it


----------



## SkyJawa (Apr 28, 2004)

Killer said:


> How long until some bird shits on it though


Probably already have - our car park at work is notorious for it  

Still, they'll come off easy now, the surface is like Tefal!!!!LMAO!


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Looks great and I like the wheels too Midnight purple looks awesome .Some Bird sh1t on my windscreen once ,I finished with her after that :smokin:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

awesome


so what time you coming over to do mine?


----------



## Gordon Adam (Sep 13, 2004)

stealth said:


> Looks great and I like the wheels too Midnight purple looks awesome .Some Bird sh1t on my windscreen once ,I finished with her after that :smokin:


i paid good money for that  
car looks great mate


----------



## SkyJawa (Apr 28, 2004)

Ta 

LOL @ Mook - not likely mate, still knackered now!


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

She looks very good mate, you got any pics of the 205 and GTR together?? I'm planning to do some. Did you put anything in the tyres?


----------



## SkyJawa (Apr 28, 2004)

Not managed yet mate, but same as you I plan to do some - just gotta get a nice enough day/location and my brother-in-law free to drive one or the other! 

Put anything in the tyres? Nope  I used some Autoglym Tyre Dressing on the outsides, not shown up too well in the photo's though.........


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

Looking really good mate, must be a bit slow and dull compared to the 205 but hey, what can you do  

You need those wheels in a nice bronze colour you do


----------



## SkyJawa (Apr 28, 2004)

LOL!! Hi Rich!

Yes alot slower, alot duller and much more nimble  lol!

I do indeed, be a bit different


----------



## mjcole12 (Apr 27, 2004)

very nice

but am not to keen on the bonnet

but then its not my car so it dosent matter


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

> Yes alot slower, alot duller and much more nimble


Yeah, bet it rattles like buggery too!

Joking aside, Midnight Purple on an R33 is something so very special, what a machine, what a machine (shaking head with mouth open!).

Speak to you soon mate.


----------



## shaneR32GTR (Feb 16, 2005)

dude thats one sweet motor and the colour is awesome mate :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: dude have you thought about fitting the volk racing ce28n rims now they would set it of perfect :smokin: :smokin: :smokin:


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Clean*

2 days and you couldnt do your tyres and wheel wells...   Only jesting....


----------



## SkyJawa (Apr 28, 2004)

markyboy.1967 said:


> 2 days and you couldnt do your tyres and wheel wells...   Only jesting....


Bugger off  LMAO!  I did do the tyres, they just don't show  but I did scrimp on the wells!! 

Thanks again for all the comments chaps - shane, not a big fan of them and I love the R34 style . However, should be looking a touch bronzer in a few weeks


----------



## kenan (Apr 29, 2003)

It's a 205 drivers invasion  

One thing I like about cleaning the Skyline is there isn't any stupid plastic trim like the 205, but it's soooo big I can only just reach the middle of the bonnet


----------



## SkyJawa (Apr 28, 2004)

kenan said:


> It's a 205 drivers invasion
> 
> One thing I like about cleaning the Skyline is there isn't any stupid plastic trim like the 205, but it's soooo big I can only just reach the middle of the bonnet


I'm with you there! The damn plastic on the Pug is an ar$e, gotta get the black trim wax out now and then too, that creates a right mess!!!


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

> I'm with you there! The damn plastic on the Pug is an ar$e, gotta get the black trim wax out now and then too, that creates a right mess!!!


You guys clean your 205's? That's a novel idea, I just pilot mine at huge speed, usually on three wheels from one muddy country lane to the next.


----------



## SkyJawa (Apr 28, 2004)

Country lanes, their home from home!!!


----------



## ferni (Mar 27, 2005)

nice car, i like your taste 

http://gtr.ferni.net/photos/04 - Detailed/

Very similar to mine 

My rims have been recoated in a darker colour, but are original 34GTR rims

I need to put a series3 front lip on mine, just trying to find an original one - fibreglass wouldn't last long down there


----------



## SkyJawa (Apr 28, 2004)

Looking good 

Spoken to a chap near me and he will redo the wheels in any colour I want, so I think I'm going with a bronze look for mine


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

nice r33 i like the r34 rims with midnight purple.

alex


----------

